# new wax, incredible shine from RP.



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

with stevie been v sick and myself running a couple of other enterprises i havent much time but after dinner this evening i had a little mess with a little product we are on the verge of releasing!

Using a friends van + car: No electric polishing was done, the bonnets were cleaned with final finish and wax applied straight on.

sorry about the quality of the pictures as i only had my b'berry on me for taking the snaps.

You can see in the pictures the depth this product adds to the paint.

http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a471/RPjohn/IMG00055-20100519-2103.jp

[IMG]http://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a471/RPjohn/IMG00056-20100519-2103.jpg














































This new wax just like the ultramint, it is completely solvent free. Only contains natural products. This time we have extremely high carnauba content. The depth of shine this wax gives is crazy. I didnt think it was possible for a wax to make so much of a difference until we done some side by side tests using other manufactuers products ,the results are staggering.

























































































this picture shows the waxed side of the van bonnet (using final finish to show the effect as there wasn't any water nearby)










This picture is of the side i didnt wax ( but was waxed only one week ago with another companies wax as we were doing durability testing for this new wax to compare with other waxes)









waxed side of the car









unwaxed side of car (never waxed as far as i know)

unwaxed side of car (never waxed as far as i know)

Because this product like ultramint doesnt contain solvents it is a little bit harder than your average wax to buff off but with feedback for our 1st wax ultramint being so good and comments like 'this wax leaves a better finish than zymol royale' we think that the extra work putting it on maybe neccessary but well worth it.

Extensive testing and work has went into making this wax even better than ultramint and we are now in the final stages of production.

The durability of this product is also extremely good to date, One of the durability tests we have done is to put it onto some lorries approx 3 months ago and its holding up very well. The lorries get trf'd (caustic type) every week without fail. Pictures of this will follow at a later date when we are finished the testing.

The wax will be released in the next few weeks.

We are doing 100 limited edition tubs to mark the release. (These tubs will be embossed with the tub number out of 100) RRP £264.95

A standard tub RRP will be £249.50

Pm me if you would like to put your name down for a limited edition tub. (96 of which are left sorry)

In the next few weeks standard tubs will be available from:

Our shop in enniskillen
www.reflectionperfection.co.uk
www.carclay.co.uk
Procar in belfast: www.procarbelfast.co.uk
Total auto : www.totalauto.co.uk


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

car done with a prototype of the new wax


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

little update









How the 100ml version of the wax will look like (without a label and box!!)









(how the tester pots will look like, some of which will be sent randomly to our subscribers)



this was done on a test panel we have in our showroom, dont pass any remark on the left hand corner as it hasnt even been machined at all. This video shows ease of application and removal.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

good stuff John,nice we demonstration,short but straight to the point:thumb: i'll be up tomorrow for one cough cough,i mean for some Final Finish


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Cough medicine paul ? lol good chatting you today, only seen your message there.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

RP john said:


> Cough medicine paul ? lol good chatting you today, only seen your message there.


yes correct,been licking the Ultra Mint again


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like good stuff mate!
(PS: What do you call the wheels you have on the ST?)


----------



## nivr6 (May 20, 2010)

Do you use Limonene in your wax in place of the solvents or how do you get the wax to soften abd spread....if you dont mind me asking


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Results are incredible... the price scares me though  Good luck with it


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

nothelle said:


> Results are incredible... the price scares me though


Couldn't agree more :thumb:


----------



## KuKa (May 20, 2010)

Any pictures of the limited edition wax yet????


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

shortly shortly...... im sorry for the lenght its taking me to sort packaging!


----------

